# help please



## dvdrbns (Apr 23, 2014)

Hello.

can somebody help me with the following issues

I have been living in south Africa for almost 6 months now on a spousal temporary residents permit, I am looking around for a job but am not exactly sure what I need to do once I find a job, I know I need a work permit, but HA are giving me different stories so what exactly do I need to do ie how long, and how much and what forms do I need, I have got 1 1/2 years left on my spousal permit.
Also I would like to start the process of applying for PR, I have been told that they need to see the police certificate even though I have temporary residency, and do I need to go for another xray/medical, what is the proper procedure.

thanks


----------

